# The basics of over/underclocking... which app, settings, situation?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

Any suggestions? I'm practically clueless on this issue.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

What kernel are you going with

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Also. Just a heads up. Something like this we need to keep to one thread. No biggie but for future reference. 

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

As for which version. You will need to try all three
The only way to tell which one is right for you is to try over clocking to 1300 or 1400 on each one and see which one is the smoothest. When I ran glitch the ML was the best for me. But it may be different for.you. but honestly. I think the new stuff is fast enough as it is. Now when/if he updates it I may give it a try. But not until then. That doesn't mean you can't try it out.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.

Edit. Also. If glitch hasn't updated his kernels yet and your on any of JT or Dfgas new stuff. It will nuke some.of the fixes. Not saying not to use just wanted to give ya a heads up. As for undervolting. I can give ya some pretty stable settings I used without issue. Once you figure.out which kernel you should go with we can adjust the voltage and stuff


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Test post, please ignore


----------



## ips0_fact0 (Aug 1, 2011)

LazerOrca said:


> Any suggestions? I'm practically clueless on this issue.


To answer your question, certain kernels are built with the ability to uv and oc while others are not. Glitch's kernel is a good example of a kernel which*has* the ability, while the prepacked MIUI (.29) kernel does *not*.

To overclock, you need to use one of two programs. It was suggested that you use a program called "Pimpmycpu" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1018411 to manage voltage control on MIUI and other *ext4* formats as well as for the Glitch Kernel, while you can use Voltage control https://market.android.com/details?id=com.darekxan.voltagecontrol for MIUI and other *non Glitch* kernels unless specified. I have personally used Pimp My Cpu and was happy (I am on MIUI).

The basics of under-volts are that you want to "step" the voltage down as you progress from a certain MHz. Here is an example:

1400 MHz - [email protected] 233 MHz - 1.450V / -50mV
1300 MHz - [email protected] 217 MHz - 1.400V / -50mV
1200 MHz - [email protected] 200 MHz - 1.350V / -50mV
1000 MHz - [email protected] 200 MHz - 1.250V / -50mV
800 MHz - [email protected] 200 MHz - 1.200V / -75mV
400 MHz - [email protected] 200 MHz - 1.050V / -100mV

Essentially, when your GPU hits a bus speed, rather than supply full voltage, you are going to reduce the amount of power supplied. I may be off base, but this is how I understand it.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

A couple of things, it's going by CPU not GPU and its the cpus clock not the bus. Other than that you are correct about voltage being set at that frequency step. That was with Voltage Control.


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm running the kernel that flashed with cm7 mesmerizemtd


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well there's some new ones out now. It has an updated kernel for all MTD. ROMs available in ROM manager. Its a stock clock but smooth as butta. I would honestly go with that until glitch updates his with tthe latest fixes. But if you wanna go with glitch ya can. Its your phone  if ya go with glitch. Just start out with high leakage first and work your way down. Find the one the runs the smoothest while using an app like votlage control to overclock and such. There is alot of good settings in the gglitch thread that run stable so you can get some ideas as what to try from there. To give ya an idea. I ran over clocked at 1200 and under volted at -50 on each step with no problems. Now every phone is defferent so you nay have different results.

IMO. Between overclocking and these latest kernels. I would go with the latest kernels. They run just as smooth if not smoother for me than the glitch kernel did. Not knocking glitch at all. He has a very good kernel. Just sharing my results. Again the choice is yours.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------

